# 942 - L2.82 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Software Version: L2.82 for DVR 942:

Dolby Digital (SPDIF) output (Hopefully all SPDIF out issues have been resolved.)
CSA in Main Menu fix (Customer Service Application)
PocketDISH Transfer fix
Browse-2-PIP in Dual User Mode fix (PIP from browse in anything other than Single Mode is now ignored)
More video jitter fixes (The jitter fixed here was seen in Single User Mode on TV2 when mirrored.)
3 Timers from Standby fix
Legacy checkswitch (SW42)
Skip Back/Fwd may go live fix
Caller ID DDN Tag Handling
SysInfo screen timeout (TV2 would not fire timers if TV1 was in SysInfo screen)
Video Freeze after frame advance
Play from delay pause back to I-Frame (When resuming from Pause, the video would jump back to the previous I-Frame before playing again)
PocketDISH File display


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Enjoy People!


----------



## xsailor (Nov 9, 2004)

In other words ... no fix for the L280 screw-ups (i.e. pixilation and loss of OTA Guide Data) !!! :nono2:


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

xsailor said:


> In other words ... no fix for the L280 screw-ups (i.e. pixelization and loss of OTA Guide Data) !!! :nono2:


The pixellation is a pre-280 problem (229 at least). It is being worked on, but not for this release.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

I don't care that it doesn't address all of the problems, ie. pixelation or whatnot. What is important is that E* is trying to address the outstanding issues with this receiver. We must look like a bunch of ungrateful customers for those E* developers that read this message board for feedback.

For those reading this board, that worked to bring L282, I say, "Thank you!". Thanks to the developers for trying to make the 942 user experience nicer. Thanks to the beta testers to that stopped the problematic releases from spooling, as you all are aware that we love to complain about stuff that you missed. Thanks for your hard work. 

I hope this turns out to be a good release!


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

jsanders said:


> I don't care that it doesn't address all of the problems, ie. pixelation or whatnot. What is important is that E* is trying to address the outstanding issues with this receiver. We must look like a bunch of ungrateful customers for those E* developers that read this message board for feedback.
> 
> For those reading this board, that worked to bring L282, I say, "Thank you!". Thanks to the developers for trying to make the 942 user experience nicer. Thanks to the beta testers to that stopped the problematic releases from spooling, as you all are aware that we love to complain about stuff that you missed. Thanks for your hard work.
> 
> I hope this turns out to be a good release!


Agreed! Dish went thru 5 different Beta releases to bring us 282. There was a tremendous amount of effort put into this. Even after today's release, they are still actively working with the beta testers for improvements to the next one (ie pixellation).


----------



## M492A (Nov 18, 2004)

And what about the missing OTA guide data? No one seems to want to address this issue.


----------



## Sauron99 (Jul 28, 2005)

Mike Johnson said:


> 3 Timers from Standby fix
> Skip Back/Fwd may go live fix


I am looking forward to these fixes. The 3 timer bug had plagued me because I had to babysit the 942 to ensure the timers fired which meant I could not take holiday vacations without missing shows. I still have about 15 recorded shows that say one title in my DVR guide and is actually another. You think you're watching LOST and instead it's Veronica Mars.


----------



## pjm877 (Apr 27, 2003)

jsanders said:


> I don't care that it doesn't address all of the problems, ie. pixelation or whatnot. What is important is that E* is trying to address the outstanding issues with this receiver. We must look like a bunch of ungrateful customers for those E* developers that read this message board for feedback.
> 
> For those reading this board, that worked to bring L282, I say, "Thank you!". Thanks to the developers for trying to make the 942 user experience nicer. Thanks to the beta testers to that stopped the problematic releases from spooling, as you all are aware that we love to complain about stuff that you missed. Thanks for your hard work.
> 
> I hope this turns out to be a good release!


yea, me to, just more... here is a virtual drink on me..

Fixed or just better ... *thanks for all the hard work*.. as I work with building software I know how hard it can be to find and kill those bugs...

Fight the good Fight..

Thanks


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

M492A said:


> And what about the missing OTA guide data? No one seems to want to address this issue.


Ditto!


----------



## Gary Murrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Update taken, things seemed to be improved, Thanks a bunch Dish, we appreciate this update very much, I have not been able to get the wrong audio to come up or the video freezes, the ff/rw and skip buttons seem to work great as does pip'ing and swaping, caller id and phone system work great

the only issue that remains is the video pixeliation across the screen, on that note it seems to be worse and a little more often on more channels after this update  but I know this will get fixed ASAP

Thanks again Dish

-Gary


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

The video pixeliation is being worked on. I really didn't think it got any worse but of course we will know as time goes on. I agree with you about the fixes. Dish worked hard, real hard on getting this out to you. There were alot of others who helped to and will remain nameless but we are all grateful to them to. They really did take a BIG step forward with this release.


----------



## xsailor (Nov 9, 2004)

Jeff McClellan said:


> The video pixeliation is being worked on. I really didn't think it got any worse but of course we will know as time goes on. I agree with you about the fixes. Dish worked hard, real hard on getting this out to you. There were alot of others who helped to and will remain nameless but we are all grateful to them to. They really did take a BIG step forward with this release.


I noticed that you still did NOT say a word about the missing OTA Channel Guide info ... interesting!


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Interesting? Not really. I cant speculate about something that hasn't been discussed with me. I know they are working on it, but since I don't have any new news, why post something. Now thats interesting! Welcome aboard my friend. If I hear anything, you will know.


----------



## DRATIFK (Dec 3, 2004)

I still have L2.81 when should I expect this new version. Last Night I missed LOST. Instead it taped "My Dear" whatever that is and labeled it LOST.

Really pissed off.

I also missed las Vegas. 

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Go into the menu to Preferences, then to Updates. Set the clock to 3 minutes from the current time on your receiver and save. It should do it. If it doesn't go into System setup, installation, point dish, then choose check switch. If still not getting it, go out to dinner, Outbacks, and try this again in a few hours. Hope this helps.

If all of this doesn't work, call Dish. It should work. Take care and I like mine medium rare.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

Just got mine to update by powering it off and leaving it off.


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Mike Johnson said:


> Software Version: L2.82 for DVR 942:
> 
> Dolby Digital (SPDIF) output
> CSA in Main Menu fix
> ...


And when will we have someone explain to us non-techies what each of the above modifications are supposed to do and what should we be looking for after the update loads. A good way to help a lot of us would be to identify what exactly the problems were that resulted in the fixes.

Thanks much ----


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

When I had the HD Tivo, I had Guide data for ALL DTV and HDTV and all Sub channels, I confirm its still not fixed. There advertising handouts say there is guide data. This is miss leading (almost to the point of false advertising for some DMAs).

"And what about the missing OTA guide data? No one seems to want to address this issue. "


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

Two major points.

Point 1: What I've seen with 282 so far

The UI is _much_ more responsive with 282...everything from caller id pop (which once again appears right at the beginning of the second ring, instead of after the end of the third ring) to bringing up the DVR Events list or the guide. With 281, that would take almost a full second between pressing the button on the remote to seeing something change on the screen. Also, rapid skip forward/backward combos no longer cause the playback to go live, or worse yet freeze the 942. That much at least is nice. :up:

I'm cautiously optimistic concerning the timer fixes.

As for the pixellation, with 281 it was merely very annoying. So far in playing with 282, it's _horrific_. Watching Unwrapped on Food Network, rather than the right edge of the picture going all blocky and smeared, the entire screen went nuts. And no, it wasn't a transmission snafu. Every time I saw it, I jumped back 10 seconds, and it didn't happen during the playback, but later on it would happen at another point in the programming. Very, very nasty that. :down:

Point 2: Attitudes towards bug fixes (delivered from a soap box)

I'm a software engineer. When I deliver software that breaks existing functionality and later fix the bug I introduced, I don't expect the customers of my company to then pat me on the back, or to berate others for complaining about the fact that I broke something and it took me longer than they would have liked to deliver a fix. Of course, while it happens occasionally, it is rare that serious bugs actually make it into the hands of my company's customers due to very extensive testing. If faulty software makes it into the hands of customers, it is my opinion that customers _should_ be upset about it, especially if it touches areas of major functionality. When it comes to software, bugs are an ever-present fact of life. But the presence of major bugs is due to someone in the R&D/QA/SV chain not doing their what they're paid to do.

That being said, I am heartened to hear that 282 went through more betas than previous releases before going generally available, and that it remained a release dedicated purely to fixing bugs without succumbing to feature creep. That sounds like people are starting to do what they're paid to do, and I congratulate Echostar's development and testing teams for that. :righton:


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

Oh so this is just a bug fix release, I understand now.
When do they do Feature releases, like for OTA Guide data like they promised?


----------



## Gary Murrell (Jan 11, 2005)

The pixelization is much worse, that I will say

It now effects HDNet which NEVER showed the problem before, I beleive HDNet is a Constant Bitrate channel

this pixelization happens mostly on channels when lots of action happens or scenes move around (IE: when the bitrate goes up) this occur's on HBO and Showtime badly

-Gary


----------



## NTIMID8 (Sep 17, 2005)

On a good note, The lipsync with voom is as good as I have seen. It was horrible this evening so I forced the update and returned to the same show. Marked improvement.

Now, when watching something like a hockey game on fox sports or even nascar stuff on speed is BRUTAL. It is unwatchable in my eyes it breaks up so bad.

Did anyone notice the customer service menu is active again..works kinda flakey from a gui stand point when in 16x9. Its like its a 4x3 struggling on the overlay in a 16x9 format.


Phil


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

scottchez said:


> Oh so this is just a bug fix release, I understand now.
> When do they do Feature releases, like for OTA Guide data like they promised?


Now that's just being a touch asinine. I subscribe to the locals package for my area, and I have guide data for my OTA stations. The feature clearly is present, although some have reported bugs with OTA guide data.

While I may be mistaken, I'm comfortably certain that from the moment I started reading about the 942 over a year ago it was never promised that the 942 would be able to extract OTA guide data via PSIP. It was pretty clear (at least to me) from the get-go that--unlike the 811--OTA guide data would only be present if one subscribed to the locals package.

I've never seen any marketing literature on the 942. If such literature promises OTA guide data via PSIP on the 942, then shame on Echostar; otherwise, _caveat emptor_.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

To all who are experiencing the right side blocking/pixellation. You can work around this problem for now by switching your HDTV output to 480p. This always eliminates blocking for me. The blocking is mostly on SD programming so this will not impact PQ. Of course you have to switch back to 720p/1080i for full PQ on HD channels. 

And yes, Dish is actively working on this issue.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

Jeff McClellan said:


> Enjoy People!


Now that the release notes for the update are published, and drawing from an earlier thread by Jeff, what are the "goodies" which were to be contained in the L282 release?


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

It was meant literally, to mean, fixes hopefully on a permanent basis.


----------



## M492A (Nov 18, 2004)

Moridin said:


> I subscribe to the locals package for my area, and I have guide data for my OTA stations. The feature clearly is present, although some have reported bugs with OTA guide data.


What I, at least, am saying and have reported repeatedly is that some of the OTA Guide data I used to have has been missing since L280. One thing I find interesting is that, for me at least, it always reappears late on Sunday afternoons and then disappears a few hours later. And I subscribe to locals.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Moridin said:


> Now that's just being a touch asinine. I subscribe to the locals package for my area, and I have guide data for my OTA stations. The feature clearly is present, although some have reported bugs with OTA guide data.
> 
> While I may be mistaken, I'm comfortably certain that from the moment I started reading about the 942 over a year ago it was never promised that the 942 would be able to extract OTA guide data via PSIP. It was pretty clear (at least to me) from the get-go that--unlike the 811--OTA guide data would only be present if one subscribed to the locals package.


There may be minor issues with the OTA guide data on a 942, but the big problem seems to be how DISH is collecting their guide data. In DMAs where DISH does a poor job on OTA info, that info is just as bad on on the 811 (but they aren't required to pay for it). In the Sacramento DMA, the local PBS uses subchannels (2 or 4 depending on time of the day). None of the subchannels match the programming on the analog PBS station, but DISH picks one of them do duplicate the local schedule as if that is what is on. The local CBS (O&O) displays Digital Service for the 1080i 13-01 and DISH duplicates the guide info of 13-00 onto 13-02 so you can record the 480i OTA version via the guide. You have to set manual timers to get local CBS HD 13-01. Eventhough I don't subscribe to the San Francisco locals, I'm able to occasionally get the SF digitals locked so I'm always able to see what is on the SF OTA digitals. All 5 PBS subchannels display correct guide data. No progress seems to be being made to get correct guide data in Sacramento. It isn't at all unreasonable to expect DISH to do a much better job of OTA guide info than they are doing. In some DMA's, it is a very poor job. Part of the problem may come from the local stations, but DirecTV is able to tell Sacramento viewers what is on the OTA channels and record it easily.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

gpflepsen said:


> Now that the release notes for the update are published, and drawing from an earlier thread by Jeff, what are the "goodies" which were to be contained in the L282 release?


If you hit the SysInfo button on April 1st a box of Thin Mints will come out of the USB port. 

(I hope E* didn't mind me revealing that "inside info" ... 
Seriously, not everything that changes can be said.)

JL


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

In regards to the 942 all I can say is that I am no longer a DBSTalk junkie like I was with my 921, checking daily hoping for fixes. This unit works so well I only check back here a couple of times a month. Just give me IR functionality for TV2 and I would be a happy camper.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

CABill said:


> There may be minor issues with the OTA guide data on a 942, but the big problem seems to be how DISH is collecting their guide data. In DMAs where DISH does a poor job on OTA info, that info is just as bad on on the 811 (but they aren't required to pay for it). In the Sacramento DMA, the local PBS uses subchannels (2 or 4 depending on time of the day). None of the subchannels match the programming on the analog PBS station, but DISH picks one of them do duplicate the local schedule as if that is what is on. The local CBS (O&O) displays Digital Service for the 1080i 13-01 and DISH duplicates the guide info of 13-00 onto 13-02 so you can record the 480i OTA version via the guide. You have to set manual timers to get local CBS HD 13-01. Eventhough I don't subscribe to the San Francisco locals, I'm able to occasionally get the SF digitals locked so I'm always able to see what is on the SF OTA digitals. All 5 PBS subchannels display correct guide data. No progress seems to be being made to get correct guide data in Sacramento. It isn't at all unreasonable to expect DISH to do a much better job of OTA guide info than they are doing. In some DMA's, it is a very poor job. Part of the problem may come from the local stations, but DirecTV is able to tell Sacramento viewers what is on the OTA channels and record it easily.


This isn't a problem with a 942 software release though. It is an infrastructure problem. It could be with the broadcaster, it could be with the guide data provider, or it could be an uplink snafu.


----------



## LJR (Nov 2, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> The pixellation is a pre-280 problem (229 at least). It is being worked on, but not for this release.


Good news, I'm soooo glad the problem isn't my receiver!


----------



## dathead2 (May 17, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> To all who are experiencing the right side blocking/pixellation. You can work around this problem for now by switching your HDTV output to 480p. This always eliminates blocking for me. The blocking is mostly on SD programming so this will not impact PQ. Of course you have to switch back to 720p/1080i for full PQ on HD channels.
> 
> And yes, Dish is actively working on this issue.


in other words we are still stuck with a piece of beta-crap software. i too
am a software engineer, but this is deplorable.

i have been seeing this red blotching since 2.81 (haven't tested it with 2.82 yet)
has anybody else seen this red "shroud" around objects? particularly when 
scene is changing quickly. it happens both live and on dvr - also, if i rewind
the dvr it still diplays but a few times (like 2 out of 100) i was able to rewind
multiple times and it finally went away. this redness does not occur on
DVD or OTA (so it is not the TV).

pixelization was horrible after 2.81 downloaded, if 2.82 has worse pixelization
i have no choice but to consider punting on the whole thing (which i don't
really want to do - i'ld just rather have the performance i got with pre 2.81!)


----------



## JimD (Apr 8, 2005)

Somewhere before L280, I was not experiencing any issues that were irritating to me. Then the pixelation began, followed by the freezing - all due to updates. It was very frustrating waiting for the fix to the freezing. Still we must wait and wait for the fix to the pixelation.

Why can't Dish incorporate the ability to retain mutliple releases resident on the HD. Let the user choose from a menu which one he or she wants to run. We could test any new release, and if we don't like it we could revert to one we do like. The machine could remember that the current spooling release has already been loaded but has been backed out, so it does not reload it again. 

There are going to be a lot of frustrated and angry users over these induced problems before they all get fixed. A backout mechanism would save some potentially lost customers.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

dathead2 said:


> i have been seeing this red blotching since 2.81 (haven't tested it with 2.82 yet)


The red blotching is the same bug as the right-edge pixelation. Mine is better under 2.82, but for others it's worse. It wasn't specifically addressed in 2.82 and it is still being worked on.


----------



## NTIMID8 (Sep 17, 2005)

Lipsync on voom was bad again last night,just when we thought it was fixed/better. Something tells me they really dont have a handle on their system.I soft booted and it was fine, same as the caller id that slowed down again. I wonder if the have a memory leak eating up resources.

And, I agree, 229 still seems to be the best even after all the patchs. I honestly feel it probably due to all the widgets and gadgets they are adding that 99% will never use and the rest of us have to suffer. Someone needs to point out to them that the main function is to WATCH TV. It would stand to reason since we all purchased a highend HD model we would expect the pic/audio to be top notch and their primary focus.

Phil


----------



## BobCalkin (Aug 23, 2005)

Posted this in another thead but probably belongs here. I have had pixilation and brief freezing problems for the past week on all my OTA's. Until then I had rock solid reception on all OTA's since I installed the dish in August. At first I thought it was leaves fallin off the trees causing too strong a signal. Well I tried everything, moving the antenna, fm trap and an attenuator. No luck. CBS (Portland,Me 100% signal) still loses lock about every 15 seconds. I don't know if it the leaves falling off or the new update. I am so frustrated with this box I tried to get Dish to let me out of my contract. The CSR did not deny that there were major problems with the 942 but said the company would not allow me to break the contract. without penalty. I said that I believed the contract assumed that the box would work as advertised. He said that the contract didn't say that, but that dish was only responsible to provide a signal and if the box didn't work corectly then it was too bad. Nice way to run a bussiness! I have been a customer of both Directtv and Comcast and while both have their issues I have never experienced anything like this.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I still have the lip synch problems on the Voom channels as well. Especially on the Rave channel which is all about the music. I can't stand watching the sound come out before the lips are moving. It totally makes this channel useless. THEY NEED TO FIX THIS!!


----------



## hxl7 (Nov 10, 2005)

Bob, Thanks for your post. I will be getting either Dish or Directv soon. Would you recommend Directv over Dish (I will be getting thier HD PVR). Thank you.



BobCalkin said:


> Posted this in another thead but probably belongs here. I have had pixilation and brief freezing problems for the past week on all my OTA's. Until then I had rock solid reception on all OTA's since I installed the dish in August. At first I thought it was leaves fallin off the trees causing too strong a signal. Well I tried everything, moving the antenna, fm trap and an attenuator. No luck. CBS (Portland,Me 100% signal) still loses lock about every 15 seconds. I don't know if it the leaves falling off or the new update. I am so frustrated with this box I tried to get Dish to let me out of my contract. The CSR did not deny that there were major problems with the 942 but said the company would not allow me to break the contract. without penalty. I said that I believed the contract assumed that the box would work as advertised. He said that the contract didn't say that, but that dish was only responsible to provide a signal and if the box didn't work corectly then it was too bad. Nice way to run a bussiness! I have been a customer of both Directtv and Comcast and while both have their issues I have never experienced anything like this.


----------

